# AN/VSS-3A mount (Pics)



## tvodrd (May 17, 2006)

I decided not to inve$t further effort on the VSS-1 mount until my generator arrives and I can get it running. Along came a VSS-3A and I figured I could have it up and running by Memorial Day, even if off a couple deep-cycles. I found out monday that my cable connectors will be 2-3 weeks later than initially promised.  Anyway, I had some aluminum framing and worked out a fairly light weight mount for the sucker.

A tripod seemed obvious and I had some 1.5" x 1.5" pieces that would be perfect for legs. McMaster listed some 2" square, 1/4"-wall tubing which was perfect to socket the legs. I machined the angles and drilled/tapped them for #10-24 socket head cap's. Once assembled, I finish-bored the center for a light press fit 1.5" cheapo bearing. A $4 turntable bearing sorrounds the oilite one, but isn't shown. I proofed the thing with my 230# lard a**. 






I made 1.5" dia trunion pins and drilled the searchlight to mount them to plates I made to go inside. The light's housing is pressed aluminum, and the walls are pretty thin. I found some $10 pillow blocks for the trunions to ride in and started cutting framing pieces. The light's electrical connector is on the side and I needed a "C" form for it to clear the mount while moving elevation.





I managed to hit the CG pretty well- just adding the tiller handle causes it to point slightly upwards.  Front view:




EDIT 8/5/07: My previous ISP ate all my photos. Here's one taken after it was finished:





Left side:





It will elevate well past straight up, but fortunately the top-to-bottom CG is such that it will fall forward. 





It will also depress almost 30deg.





I found some welding cable quick plugs and sockets and made a delrin block to mount them to the assembly. The cables unplug for dismounting the thing. I bought the super-flex cables for the VSS-1 and they are 1/0 gage! I also added a couple load-rated handles for carrying it. The whole thing "steers" very nicely.  Now if my freeking connectors would just get here!

Larry


----------



## JonSidneyB (May 17, 2006)

Absolutely Amazing


----------



## Xzn (May 17, 2006)

Ah, made out of Bosch Aluminum. I love that stuff.


----------



## tvodrd (May 17, 2006)

Xzn said:


> Ah, made out of Bosch Aluminum. I love that stuff.



I've used Bosch for years at work and Item also. The above stuff is 80/20, Inc. I failed to mention the assembly is way over designed and I am going to re-do it with 1515 profile, which is ordered  I will continue to use Bosch at work.

Larry


----------



## Trashman (May 18, 2006)

Wow, very impressive! You've got me at attention! 

Now, for the $1.99 mystery question....what is that beverage can pictured in the 5th photo?


----------



## ShortArc (May 18, 2006)

Looks like the structural integrity of the design allows for a dual mount, VSS-1 on top of the VSS-3b with an outlook on top of that. It would of course move the center of gravity a bit but that could be compensated with a bar and few lead weights.

Good job Larry! 
Willem.


----------



## greenLED (May 18, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> I failed to mention the assembly is way over designed...


That's to be expected from the maker of the AnaLux :nana: Looking good!!


----------



## Beamhead (May 18, 2006)

:huh: When can I come witness this monster...........


----------



## CLHC (May 18, 2006)

As *Beamhead* said—Alluding to beam shots?

:thumbsup:


----------



## HarryN (May 19, 2006)

Nice Larry


----------



## tvodrd (May 21, 2006)

I rebuilt the upper assembly today out of 1.5" square framing, and will post a pic tomorrow. I am waiting for 3 circular connectors from Allied Electronics. The first connects the main 28VDC power to the control box (2x #1/0), and the second two connect the control box to the light. (2x #4 + 21 x #16) They are coming from Amphenol to Allied, and I am told I should have them 2nd week in June.  

The genset to power it is over a month late, and my CC has been charged. This light will run on a couple seriesed 12V marine deep-cycles, and I'm getting itchy! If the genset was here, I could fire the VSS-1, and if it's ok, start on it's mount. Without the VSS-3's connectors, I decline to say what I am holding. :green:

Larry


----------



## cy (May 21, 2006)

Larry, WOW...


----------



## modamag (May 21, 2006)

Nice Larry. :twothumbs

Definitely the work the Analux master. How many 3/8"-16 button head screws did you used? ... 84x? In addition to the 24x 10-24 for the turntable. :nana:
Do you think it'll be ready by 4th of July, perfect for the celebration.


----------



## Radio (May 21, 2006)

Nice job Larry!!!!! Can't wait to see you light up the sky!!!


----------



## tvodrd (May 21, 2006)

modamag said:


> Nice Larry. :twothumbs
> 
> Definitely the work the Analux master. How many 3/8"-16 button head screws did you used? ... 84x? In addition to the 24x 10-24 for the turntable. :nana:
> Do you think it'll be ready by 4th of July, perfect for the celebration.



You thinking of building one, Jonathan? 

4) 3/8-16 x 2 1/2" button head cap screws for the pintle
4) 3/8-16 x 3 1/4" socket " " " for the trunions
4) 5/16-18 x 1 1/4" " " " " for the handles
3) 1/4-20 x 1 3/4" button " " " for the control box
2) 5/16-18 x 1 3/4" " " " " for the tiller
2) 5/16-18 x 2 1/4" " " " " for the main power block
40) (exactly!) 5/16-18 x 5/8" _flanged_ button head cap screws that come with a proprietary nut at 60 cents a pop from McMaster. :nana:

And that's for the redesigned version below:






I think it looks a little trimmer now and the entire pan/tilt assembly is now right at 115#. The tripod is ~15#. With luck, 4th of July!

Larry


----------



## Lunal_Tic (May 21, 2006)

RoboCop meets MechWarrior. 

-LT


----------



## greenLED (May 22, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> With luck, 4th of July!y


Who needs fireworks when you have a tank light! :rock:


----------



## PEU (May 22, 2006)

nite shoooooots pu lizeeee​

Pablo


----------



## lotsalumens (May 22, 2006)

Just found this thread.

Larry, that thing if gorgeous!!! Very nice work!


Hoping to get my VSS-3 out soon and fire it up again....


Charles


----------



## tvodrd (May 23, 2006)

Curse you Charles! Curse you Charles!!    You led the way, guy! I would never known such things were available. Thanks! (I think. :green: )

Larry


----------



## lotsalumens (May 23, 2006)

Ha! Blame Ebay! I first saw a VSS-3 on there sometime back in the 90s. I thought about bidding, didn't, and then regretted the decision for several years until '05 when I found the one I currently have. Anyway I am amazed at your holder, and I like the way the control panel mounts on the back. It's going to be fun powering up that light and swiveling it around!


Charles


----------



## dbedit (May 29, 2006)

This seems to the badest boy on the block...And I want one BAD! I have been lurking for a while reading on these every chance I get. 
From the posts I read I want the AN/VSS-3A due to the size of the light at 75# it seems managable and that I can power the light with a couple of the deep cycle marine batteies for about 30 min runtime is this correct? Any advice for someone about to start this project? This is going to be my first attempt at anything like this so any advice will be helpful and appreciated.

BTW: According to my therapist....AKA "Girlfriend"....You guys are a bad influence on me. Why do I need a Tank Light? If she has to ask she just won't understand.


----------



## jtice (May 29, 2006)

Muuuuuhahahahahaha ! :devil:

That thing is awesome,
even if it didnt work, it would ust look cool sitting there. 

Great work on the mount and tripod Larry. :thumbsup:

~John


----------



## tvodrd (May 29, 2006)

dbedit, I wanted one real bad too. Your first challenge is to find one! I Googled and finally found the one above way down the list here. The guy didn't have a _convenient_ means to crate and ship it, but I got lucky that he was driving down to San Luis Obispo for the annual Military Radio Collector's Group meet. I arranged to meet him there. It was 470 mi round trip for me. I wanted it so bad I paid him $750 for it which is abt twice the going rate if there is one. He has two more, but intends to keep one for _his_ fun.

Next you have to procure the connectors and wire. lotsalumens did the _original_ homework which made it easier for those who followed/are following. The cheapest I found them was through Allied Electronics, and they were still almost $200. They were also backordered and I won't have them until mid June. The appropriate wire is readily available through McMaster in less than 100' rolls and by the foot for the 4ga main power stuff.

Underneath the word "*WARNING*" at the top of page 1, the US Army manual for it says:

"Do not direct searchlight at personnel closer than 320 meters or permanent eye damage can be inflicted. Do not look into the searchlight beam in either the visible or infrared modes. Even momentary viewing can produce permanent eye damage if closer than 320 meters and staring can be harmful up to 3,000 meters. Temporary flash blindness may occur at ranges exceeding 3,000 meters. Do not look into the searchlight beam with magnifying optical elements such as binoculars."

The manual is available as a .pdf on line for $3 and they even take PayPal. Google TM 11-5855-217-12-1

Causing temporary flash blindness at over 3 Kilometers presents a scary scenario even out in the desert. There are a lot of OHV guys in the area and I don't want to risk causing somebody to wreck. Building a very controllable mount should help me keep it pointed where i want.

There are 3 of the VSS-3A lights I know of up and running out there. I think there are 4 wannabees (including me) who have them and are working on it. 

It's a journey and good luck!

Larry


----------



## ShortArc (Jun 16, 2006)

Here are a couple more pics of “Larry’s mount” 

I was the lucky recipient of both some duplicate parts and the design details!!! Thanks Larry!!!

So no credit due on my behalf…

Next set of pics will be at night with the thing in action…

Willem.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: Willem,

I called Allied again today and was told they had all but the main power connector in, which is supposed to now ship to them on 6/30.  I told them to ship what they have, and hopefully next weekend can worry about how to route the light to control box cable. I ordered them with right angle backshells which may or may not be the best ticket. Definately not for the main power to the control box. (Don't need no stinkin' backshell on that one.  )

Larry


----------



## BUZ (Jun 16, 2006)

Isn't the candle power on that 50 mil?


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 16, 2006)

The manual says "50 million minimum." I think the spec for the AN/VSS-1 is 100 million. It'd be cool if Willem could do a shootout, but his is down. I'm past jeers with the people I ordered a generator for mine (VSS-1) from. They're 2 months past the 4-6 weeks they quoted when I ordered it, and my card was charged ~3.5 months ago!

Larry


----------



## lotsalumens (Jun 16, 2006)

Larry,

I hope that generator shows up soon.

This army technical bulletin "Hazard Controls for CECOM Radio Frequency and Optical Radiation Producing Equipment" specs the VSS-3 at 100-150 million candlepower (this is a 9 meg PDF file):

http://www.monmouth.army.mil/cecom/safety/rac_pub/tb430133.pdf

I can't wait for someone to do a shootout. I finally managed to order a second set of power supply connectors, so once I make a new set of cables (gave my first set away) I will be up and running again. Looking forward to taking some more beamshots this summer.


Charles


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for that link! I was aware of the discrepancies in the manuals, and agree the only resolution will have to be a shootout!  Having both, yet to emit other than a reflected photon, I will plead :shrug:  I am hunting pieces for the mount now. 

Larry


----------



## lotsalumens (Jun 16, 2006)

It would definitely be interesting to see the beams side by side since they use different bulb orientations among other things. The VSS-1 must crank out a lot more overall lumens. 



Charles


----------



## Phased_Array (Jun 19, 2006)

tvodrd,

My Newark power connector order was in Febuary... bo still waiting.  

Maybe its time to forget the generator and get a mil 28v power supply, + easier to find.  I've decided my AN/VSS3 will mount on standard military vehicle and tripod pintle mounts, I'm waiting on the parts... to weld up. 

I repainted mine to look like (M*glite) black anodized. 
I didn't know big machine gun tripods(to mount the AN/VSS3) were harder to find than AN/VSS's.
 

This project's going on 9 months  , but hopefully will be fired up for some good beamshots in a month or so. 

:rock: 

Phased Array


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a journey, PA! Yesterday I machined a couple fem contacts for the main power to the control box, as I was told ship from Amphenol to Allied on the 30th. I ordered a .020" slitting saw from McM today to finish them. I should have my control box-to-light connectors thursday, and if I get lucky light the sucker this coming weekend. 

It is a journey!

Larry


----------



## BUZ (Jun 20, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> The manual says "50 million minimum." I think the spec for the AN/VSS-1 is 100 million.



Bet you could roast wennies with that baby! :bow:


----------



## DonShock (Jun 20, 2006)

BUZ said:


> Bet you could roast wennies with that baby! :bow:


Toss the weenies, bring on the whole cow!


----------



## BUZ (Jun 20, 2006)

:lolsign:


DonShock said:


> Toss the weenies, bring on the whole cow!


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 21, 2006)

I received a phonecall from back east this AM including a tracking number for the genset! There was a huge "Dog and Pony" scheduled for next week with the "seagulls" flying out on a Corporate-air-force-jet- cancelled today! How much good news can a guy take in one day? I have _improvised_ the main power connections to the control box, and the control box to searchlight cable connectors should arrive from Allied tomorrow.  The battery connectors are done and ready to rock and roll, and I have all the stuff to build the cable.

Unless fecess occurs, I will be pulling out the handle on the mill-spec toggle switch, first to turn it on in the IR mode and again to flip it to "visable" this weekend. I am really tired of having to sleep on my back, which doesn't like it! 

I can't have both lights up and running by the 4th,  but if it isn't over 105degF at my shack, I will head up ther for the weekend preceeding the 4th. (I draw the line @ 105F!) Any SoCal CPF'rs interested in helping with _Beamshots?_

Larry


----------



## greenLED (Jun 22, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> Any SoCal CPF'rs interested in helping with _Beamshots?_


Me, me, me!! :wave: ...no, wait, I'm not in Kalyphohneea (that's supposed to be Arnie's accent). Good luck, Larry!


----------



## nemul (Jun 22, 2006)

awesome


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 22, 2006)

!!!!!!!


----------



## WNG (Jun 22, 2006)

Speechless!
Talk about anticipation, palpatation, loss of concentration.
Can't wait to see pics of these beasts in action.

The workmanship is truly impressive.
Hats off!


----------



## modamag (Jun 22, 2006)

Congrats Larry, 
When you do the beamshot can you point that thing to the N & slight West.
Bay Area CPFers want to see the "death ray".


----------



## Phased_Array (Jun 22, 2006)

Larry,
Newark just emailed me that my nine month old backordered mil-spec power connector will not be available. Took em long enough to realize it huh? 
Luckily I found one on Ebay that was 'pretty close' a few months ago. 
I don't know about 80amps going thru my kluged connector tho.:huh: 

Heres a shot of my tripod mount without the azimuth and elevation control mechanism.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 22, 2006)

Phased, I called Allied re mine last friday and was informed they lacked only the 2-pin main power insert, which is now supposed to ship from Amphenol on the 30th. I told them to ship the rest of the stuff which should land here tomorrow. I _made_ two female copper contacts for the pins that I know will do the job. (manual says 58 Amps max.) PM me with your email and I'll send you a couple pics. If they are better than your "kluge," I can make a couple more. 

M2 tripod?

Larry


----------



## Phased_Array (Jun 22, 2006)

Larry,
Better than this?








Since I have to swap between 110VAC power supply and the NATO connector on the truck, I needed screw terminals for the wires.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 22, 2006)

Prolly not.  I bored a couple of pieces of TeCu to a tight fit to the pins, slotted them, and squeezed them shut a bit with a collet. Out came the propane torch and a yard of solder dissappeared into the joints. Some shrink tubing, and done. #4 cable is adaquate for the job but the VSS-1 light needs 1/0 for the 140A overdrive, so I've used 1/0 pretty much everywhere. The VSS-3A's control box to light cable will be #4's for power. 

Roadway's tracking says my genset should land here monday. 











Larry


----------



## rusky (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow, noob here and just amazed at what you guys have done with these beasts. I could only hope to actually see one in person one day.


----------



## lotsalumens (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice tripods guys!

I am hoping to have my VSS-3 up and running again by the 4th as well. It hasn't been fired up since last summer when I posted those "into the air" beamshots. I am itching to get it going and try some targeted beamshots this time (open space being the only issue). With any luck there will be pillars of light on both the east and west coasts as well as the middle of the country this 4th!


Charles


----------



## Walt175 (Jun 23, 2006)

lotsalumens said:


> Nice tripods guys!
> 
> I am hoping to have my VSS-3 up and running again by the 4th as well. It hasn't been fired up since last summer when I posted those "into the air" beamshots. I am itching to get it going and try some targeted beamshots this time (open space being the only issue). With any luck there will be pillars of light on both the east and west coasts as well as the middle of the country this 4th!
> 
> ...


 Just remember, DON'T CROSS THE BEAMS!


----------



## Phased_Array (Jun 23, 2006)

DON'T CROSS THE BEAMS! ?

OK, It would be bad...but


It looks like the moon will be dark July 4th, we could all target the moon? Yeah, that's it.
As long as we 'don't cross the beams' that is.

East coast - Charles? , West coast - Larry? , I'll beam from Chicago.
Trouble is... this camera beamshot will have to be from the space shuttle.

Larry, did you get that genny yet? An unlicensed nuclear accelerator to generate the 1.21 Gigawatts @ 150 amps might be easier to find(check Ebay)


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 23, 2006)

All I received from Allied today was the 23-pin for the control box. They lied!  Amphenol is supposed to ship some part(?) to Allied on 6/30, and I have them following up again. Roadway's tracking projects genset-delivery monday.  I lack a clue as to what I will need for propane hook-up, but the electrical should go quick. The mount for the VSS-1 is a few weeks out so no sky beam for the 4th. :mecry:

The genset + deep cycles should run both lights concurrently but I wonder if the VSS-3A isn't going to dim a little when I pull the Overdrive knob on the VSS-1? :thinking:

Larry


----------



## lotsalumens (Jun 23, 2006)

Larry,

Lacking the mount you could always tip the VSS-1 up on its back. 

I'm going to be looking to the west on the 4th!


Charles


----------



## Phased_Array (Jun 23, 2006)

Charles,

I finished the welding up for my elevation mechanism today.
We'll be at the southern tip of Lake Michigan, at the Michigan/Indiana border. To view, set up your azimuth from... btw what will your coordinates be? Will you be shooting @ the moon too?

Phased Array


----------



## MrWonderful1961 (Jun 23, 2006)

I was wondering if you guys, in your quest for dependable, yet removable power connections had ever considered something like these Anderson Powerpoles?

I'm not sure what the resistance is like on them, but I know I was turned on to them by a tow-truck driver that had his jumper cables plug into one of these mounted in the grill of his truck. I've since been using the 15, 30 and 45 amp versions for about everything I own that provides/uses power (or charges batteries.)

Jim


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 23, 2006)

This _sick puppy_ seems to be in some pretty good company!  :thumbsup: guys!

Larry


----------



## Phased_Array (Jun 23, 2006)

MW1961,
Good thinking, looks like they would work great! I'm trying to stay mil-spec tho, so it goes with my other stuff.


----------



## lotsalumens (Jun 23, 2006)

Phased_Array said:


> Charles,
> 
> I finished the welding up for my elevation mechanism today.
> We'll be at the southern tip of Lake Michigan, at the Michigan/Indiana border. To view, set up your azimuth from... btw what will your coordinates be? Will you be shooting @ the moon too?
> ...



Shelter Island, NY

Lat: 41.0816002 Lon: -72.3241425


Charles


----------



## Phased_Array (Jun 23, 2006)

Charles,

New Buffalo Harbor
Lat. 41° 48' 07" N · Long. 86° 45' 13" W 

Will you be shooting @ the moon? Or just watching for me?

Phased Array


----------



## lotsalumens (Jun 23, 2006)

Darn, I just realized we might be back in NYC by Tuesday the 4th. If so I'll probably be firing up my light on the 2nd. 

Charles


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 1, 2006)

Larry,
I never caught this thread or your work due in large part to a title that means absolutely nothing to me! Clearly you have visited portable illumination devices with your own _special_ attention to detail at the extreme ends of the spectrum!

:lolsign:

A new dimension to Larry Lights!  I am not clear on what the contest is, if there is any prize or what the criteria for judging might be but the point is moot; you win!!!! :nana:

Light polution aside, any idea what you will raise ambient air by out in the desert with this device?


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 3, 2006)

I picked-up the last connector at the Fedex depot this morning and finished my cable. I rang it out to be damn sure and hooked it up. I reached way out, covered my eyes, threw the switch, and it roared to life! I had it pointed at the rear garage door at ~40' and I could look at the spot. I got my maxabeam and set it on top of the searchlight and took a pic. I ran the test sequence and all were go and let it run over 10 minutes. Nothing heated-up (wiring) that wasn't supposed to and no over temp light in my 91deg garage. The blower continued for 3-4 minutes after turning it off like it is supposed to. It Lives! First the cable:







Sorry beamshot:






I'll shine it around the skies of Costa Mesa tomorrow night. 

Larry


----------



## greenLED (Jul 3, 2006)

Who needs fireworks? Those things are almost too unbelievable to be true. :wow:

How hot does it get if you put a thermometer in front of that thing? (Please don't roast your hand in the name of the hobby.)


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Greenster,

I'd be more woried about the sunburn potential since it prolly has a guartz glass (Pyrex) window. The aperature diameter is _only_ 14 inches! There's also the lamp support framistat which occludes its 3.5" diameter footprint. If the thing is really 1kW in the beam, should be ~7W/sq inch of optical power. I can hold my hand in front of the Maxabeam or Beast without discomfort. The USL is another matter with ~100W exiting a 1.68" dia/2.78 sq inch aperature for ~37W/sq ouch. 

btw the ugly black cable is teflon spiral overwrap at ~$12/ft which slides nicely by everything when elevating to 90deg. Sparing everyone the full ckusterf**k I went through to get that last connector, I was sucessful in remachining its 2"-18tpi ring nut thread to ~2"-10 ACME to fit the light's connector which was probably totally unique to the light. It has been a journey, and would have been even without the speedbumps!

Larry


----------



## lotsalumens (Jul 3, 2006)

Larry,

Congratulations on a successful firing! Is it living up to expectations? The perfectly collimated beam reaching up through the night sky is truly a sight to behold.

Happy Independence Day!


Charles


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Charles,

I'll find out tomorrow night. ShortArc emailed me the sku for some small dollies which will simplify wheeling the thing out on my driveway to light it off tomorow night. I'll be sleeping on my back again tonight! :green: Notice I was able to re-machine the light's cable connector ring to fit, If you'd like one, PM me. (There's a real chance of it getting loose from me and my screwing it up, but nothing to lose.)

Larry


----------



## Phased_Array (Jul 4, 2006)

tvodrd,
What did you end up using for a power supply?


----------



## larryk (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations and Happy 4th of July. Looking forward to some outdoor beamshots.


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 4, 2006)

Phased_Array said:


> tvodrd,
> What did you end up using for a power supply?



A seriesed pair of group 27 marine deep cycles. The 10-15 minute run dropped them from 13V to 12.6V per battery. I think they should be capable of over half an hour on a charge. My genset is here but I haven't made time to get the propane plumbing done.

Larry


----------



## Phased_Array (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## ShortArc (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations Larry!


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 5, 2006)

Hehehehehehe! Ran it over half an hour, and it just goes and goes and goes! I ran my hand through the beam up close, and there's not much heat. By prearrangement, I called a friend who Microsoft Streets and Trips' measuring tool says is .99 miles away as the crow flies. He called back and said "Oh yeah!" He was going to get a pic, but would never find the "night shot" mode for the S200 I sold him back when. The beam does attract moths.  That's the moon and a planet to the left of the beam.





I gotta work on a pocket clip! 

Larry


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jul 5, 2006)

Wicked! :thumbsup:

-LT


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you everybody for the moral/otherwise support in this thread/journey! :bow: I started early/mid May and have been a few miles and $$$ along the way! I've started the mount for the VSS-1, but don't feel any urgency. When the desert cools down a little (think October) I will be able to get some beamshots at a target mountainside ~2 Mi away. (Milkey's "black hole" got nothing on me! ( :wave: Scott.))

After I finish :drunk: I will go to bed "warm and fuzzy" tonight!

Larry


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Trashman (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow! Abso-effin-lutely incredible!


----------



## greenLED (Jul 5, 2006)

:kewlpics: Woooohoooo!! That's amazing!!  
Congrats, Larry!


tvodrd said:


> I gotta work on a pocket clip!


 Careful with what you wish upon a star...


----------



## Sigman (Jul 5, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> ...That's the moon and a planet to the left of the beam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...the other planet was vaporized! :thumbsup:


----------



## Orbit (Jul 6, 2006)

Sigman said:


> ...the other planet was vaporized! :thumbsup:


 planets can do that?


----------



## Phased_Array (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice work tvodrd.

I didn't make the 4th of July deadline  , but I finished welding up the 'azimuth' swivel adapter and the 'elevation' hinge mechanism today. Now I just have to get out some black rustoleum...


















tvodrd, 
Have you tried the new Fivemega nuclear fusion Li Ion 12 cell battery pack?
100 amps, 25 volts, 25 year life... goes in just like this...


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 6, 2006)

Kewl Phased!!!! Is that an M2 tripod? I got one beef though! Can't you friggin' _read_ what it says on top of the searchlight! :tsk:  :thumbsup: I just bought some more 1/0 and #2 extra flex cable for the genset/battery/lights interconnects from McMaster and the price has doubled from 3 months ago! My A123 Systems developers kit arrived today and these cells are actually rated for 60A discharge! The 6 of 'em in series might actually fire the sucker.  (For a minute or so.)

Larry


----------



## ShortArc (Jul 6, 2006)

Phased, nice job! 
Did you repaint the VSS-3, looks to be a different shade of “green”.
Did you fire it up yet? 
Willem


----------



## Phased_Array (Jul 6, 2006)

tvodrd,

Wow, those cells are just what we need! I was just at A123's site, lot of potential there.

Look's like we'll really have to work on some 'Pocket-Clip/Lanyards' now!


----------



## Phased_Array (Jul 7, 2006)

ShortArc,

I painted it military CARC flat black, a M*glite homage. And no, I haven't fired it up yet. It's been 9 months of controls, cable, connectors, and stuff to appropriate... I hope it works when I put power to it. Soon. I'll take plenty of pic's.


----------



## nemul (Jul 7, 2006)

Phased_Array said:


> tvodrd,
> Have you tried the new Fivemega nuclear fusion Li Ion 12 cell battery pack?
> 100 amps, 25 volts, 25 year life... goes in just like this...



lmao good one


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 11, 2006)

But is it bright enough?


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jul 12, 2006)

JonSidneyB said:


> But is it bright enough?



I hope so, or else he has the worst case of flashoholicism that I have ever seen.:nana:


----------



## modamag (Jul 14, 2006)

Larry, that beamshot is worthy of the CPF 2007 calendar.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 14, 2006)

JonSidneyB said:


> But is it bright enough?


I've already told Larry...  "not bright enough"  

Nice work, Phased! You guys are so beyond regular flashaholism... :twothumbs :bow:


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 14, 2006)

Greenster, you would really appreciate the internals on these things. All teflon-insulated, silver-plated wire and silver-plated copper connections! The mechanical fasteners are all stainless. The Engineers who designed it were at least as anal as I am.

There is a large _ballast_ resister which is in the heat exchanger assembly, obviously to be forced-air cooled. The connections are #4 so it must be carrying the full arc current. I didn't think to put the meter on it, but dropping it a few(?) Ohms might be an interesting mod! :naughty: I mean, who needs a 150 hour lamp life? 

Larry


----------

